# oday 322 or ericson 32-200?



## drcam1 (Apr 26, 2010)

Looking for a comfortable boat that has the ability to put on some speed when asked. Likely wouldn't be spending more than 3 nights in a row onboard. Other suggestions welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

322 is a nice boat with really nice interior. it's stout boat too. don't know about the Ericson although I guess it's a narrow beam boat compared to the Odays.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Denise can attest to the Odays, I can tell you that the Ericson 32 is also a very comfortable, well thought out boat with a good cockpit, good resale and a good reputation too. We have two sets of friends with that model, both are very pleased indeed, and both spend significantly more than 3 nights in a row aboard, often 3 weeks or more without issues.


----------



## drcam1 (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. It looks like either one would be a winner!


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

The Ericson's PHRF rating is about 15 seconds a mile faster. I also prefer the more classic lines of the Ericson.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

JimsCAL said:


> The Ericson's PHRF rating is about 15 seconds a mile faster. I also prefer the more classic lines of the Ericson.


I owned a 322. Its a great boat with lots of room for its size and fairly quick for its length and market niche.

It is an odd duck with its grey hull and blacked out ports though. It was way ahead of its time and so it really doesn't look completely out of place today. That said, its looks were not my favorite thing about the boat.

I would think that you could find an Ericson 35 for not much more that these boats. I tried to buy a Ericson 38 but couldn't agree on price. I think they are really nice in terms of production boats, on par with Tartans of their age.

With any of these boats condition is the most important factor. All have cored decks that are susceptable to moisture intrusion among other ills so I'd lean towards the best maintained boat.

Good luck,


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

*Oh, it depends*



drcam1 said:


> Looking for a comfortable boat that has the ability to put on some speed when asked. Likely wouldn't be spending more than 3 nights in a row onboard. Other suggestions welcome.


You might want to post up your $ limits -- both initially and within the first two years of ownership.... 

Both are nice-appearing boats, but, IMHO, not a valid comparison. Is the ODay one of the many wing keel versions they sold? Shoal draft is very helpful in some locales but your pay the price in performance.
The 80's Ericson 32-200 is more of a performance design and more strongly built.

However, if sailing in protected waters, either boat could make you happy.

One caveat on the interior design, both have an aft cabin interior and aft head on opposite side, but...... a 32 footer is at the lower edge of having _enough_ interior volume for this type of layout. Be sure to check the berth sizing, in both ends of both boats. Kick off your shoes, crawl onto the berth, and lie down beside your S.O. and understand _where _you will be sleeping.

Having mentioned the constraints of their interiors, either one will probably out sail the current crop of ultra-wide RV's-with-a-mast that masquerade as sailboats. 

Be prepared to pay more for the Ericson, also.

Let us know what you wind up with.

Regards,
L


----------



## drcam1 (Apr 26, 2010)

Great info! Maybe a few more details would be helpful. Would just be Dad (me) and 2 daughters (5,8) spending the night. Often have help for sailing, but would like to be able to take her out "singlehanded" since the girls aren't a lot of help (although my 8 year old can steer a straight line better than some adults). Shallow draft would be great as I am looking at marinas in the Sandusky Bay of Lake Erie, so less than 5 ft would be great. $$$ is flexible (it's all relative right?) but looking at b/w $25k and $40k.

Hope the details help. The info has been awesome so far!


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

I assume you are looking at these two?

1988 Ericson 32-200 Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com

1988 O'Day 322 Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com

The O'day is considerably cheaper, they both look like they are in similar condition, I guess for me it would be which one looks like it was cared for better, and which one has the more recent sails, electronics. The biggest factor though that would make me choose either one, is which one has dry deck core. So a survey of both would be crucial.

The Ericson is better built and the price reflects that. The O'day has the anniversary color scheme which I love, and miss about my 192 That 322 needs to be buffed, but when freshly buffed that scheme really pops.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Nothing against the O'Days, don't really know them, but overall I'd prefer the Ericson. In your case, though, the reduced draft will be a factor.

Another 'tick' in the O'Day's favour may be the deck-stepped mast - as long as the structure is sound, it makes for a drier bilge.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

drcam1 said:


> Great info! Maybe a few more details would be helpful. Would just be Dad (me) and 2 daughters (5,8) spending the night. Often have help for sailing, but would like to be able to take her out "singlehanded" since the girls aren't a lot of help (although my 8 year old can steer a straight line better than some adults). Shallow draft would be great as I am looking at marinas in the Sandusky Bay of Lake Erie, so less than 5 ft would be great. $$$ is flexible (it's all relative right?) but looking at b/w $25k and $40k.
> 
> Hope the details help. The info has been awesome so far!


The aft berth of the 322 is billed as a double, and 2 adults would fit so long as 1 completely lacked any tendency towards claustraphobia. 2 kids might fit ok though. The V berth is plenty roomy for two adults. The closeable opening in the bulkhead makes the boat seem larger and helps ventilate the boat.

The 322 is pretty fast for its size we once hung right with a Tartan 372 all the way across the widest part of the Chesapeake.


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

*Other trivia*

After looking at both listings, one feature that stands out is the much smaller engine on the ODay.
I have lived with a Universal M25XP model, 23 hp, for 15 years and I sure would not want any less for a boat of that size/displacement... Lots of times you find yourself in a narrow channel and have to motor into the wind. The bigger engine is a great help. Remember also that you lose a couple horsepower or so on any engine to run the alternator, which reduces the net amount available for thrust.

One other consideration if you are motoring or sailing in waves or a chop is that the Bruce King-designed Ericson hull is deeper with more of a V section forward. It will have a gentler and softer ride.

I have done a coastal delivery in that same hull (E-32 Mk3 model) and the ride was _far_ nicer than other deliveries on Hun___s and Cat____a's.

You may not be planning any overnight passages at sea, but it's really nice to have a hull form designed for comfort when off shore.

L


----------

